# My Klein #2 Philips works.



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

I have found the #2 Philips Klein drivers to be the best fitting in a screw. I do not have a problem with them wearing out.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Gear Head said:


> I have found the #2 Philips Klein drivers to be the best fitting in a screw. I do not have a problem with them wearing out.


i agree............for the first week they are great


----------



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

*I will buy Klein for life.*

My tools have treated me well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> My tools have treated me well.


Awesome. You can be the lone cheerleader.

I REALLY REALLY want to like Klein. I was fetched up on Klein, you might say. Everything in me wants to continue to tell people how good Klein is, but alas, I cannot. It is quite clear to me that the Klein stuff being made today is not the same quality as the Klein stuff made yesterday. It is also clear to me, now that I've tried some other brands, that there are superior competitive products on the market in the same price range. To say that I an sad about what I perceive to be Klein's quality problems would be very true. Everything in me still wants to love Klein, but I'm falling out of love with them as time passes.


----------



## Gear Head (Jul 16, 2009)

If I was the lone cheerleader I am sure they would shut down pretty quick. All the folks that I work with echo the same praise. 

Dude, it is your money, I respect the fact that you want to do what is the best for you. But you are one of a small group. There is a much larger following of Klein that is happy that continues to buy and remains quiet because they are happy. 

Respectfully, good luck with the Germans...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> If I was the lone cheerleader I am sure they would shut down pretty quick. All the folks that I work with echo the same praise.
> 
> Dude, it is your money, I respect the fact that you want to do what is the best for you. But you are one of a small group. There is a much larger following of Klein that is happy that continues to buy and remains quiet because they are happy.
> 
> Respectfully, good luck with the Germans...


Actually, you're the lone cheerleader here. Actually, seems you work for Klein. It would be interesting if you'd address these quality issues straight on for us instead. While they remain good tools, they are absolutely not the tool they used to be. That's a fact.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

My #2 is great too. Its 2 years old though, not sure if that makes a difference though. Although it is start to wear.

I find it odd that everyone bitches that Klein tools are not as good as they should be. Yet everyone is happy with bits that need replacing every 2 weeks in their drill..... 
I would kill for a GOOD #2 and Robertson and a good philips for those crappy wafer screws.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> I have found the #2 Philips Klein drivers to be the best fitting in a screw. I do not have a problem with them wearing out.


How long have you been on Klein's payroll?




MDShunk said:


> I REALLY REALLY want to like Klein. I was fetched up on Klein, you might say. Everything in me wants to continue to tell people how good Klein is, but alas, I cannot.



I have to agree.

I have been using Klein for 25 years now but I am done buying their philips, I kill them in no time at all.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I, like the others here, really want to continue to love klein - but I cant. Their quality has gone south. I regretably have started buying other products to possibly replace my klein tool line because they simply cannot keep up.

I am still pissed off about my journeyman series linemans with the blue and black handles. The serrated part of the jaws rounded off pulling on a fish tape just a couple of times! I can tell you if the grips ever pull off - those things are going in the ditch, and I will be buying a replacement from another manufacturer.

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> Dude, it is your money, I respect the fact that you want to do what is the best for you. But you are one of a small group. There is a much larger following of Klein that is happy that continues to buy and remains quiet because they are happy.


The large following is there because many of them aren't aware of a better product, because over the years Klein has become the industry standard for electrical tools. If many of those people knew better, they wouldn't be happy and certainly not quiet.....which I bet is the reason you're here, because you received complaints and are here to attempt to quiet them.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I started out with all Kline tools, even a tramp bag. When I broke my first screwdriver tip I thought is was a 1 in a million problem. After a broke a few more I saw a trend. I am like some of the others on this forum; I *want* to like Kline, but I depend on my tools to make a living and *need* quality tools.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Gear Head said:


> I have found the #2 Philips Klein drivers to be the best fitting in a screw. I do not have a problem with them wearing out.


I have to agree with the others. How long have you been employed by Klein Tools?...
The *ONLY* reason I buy them is because they have them at HD and they are cheaper than at the supply house. I want to like Klein, but I just can't. They don't last long and don't take the abuse as they should. I've met guys with old Klein stuff that is still in use today. Amazing how my new screwdriver last about a month and the old stuff lasts for 15 years.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

lol you and all the new klein fanboys. i bought a "new set" and they suck. now the ones my dad gave me, work just like they did when he bought them 30 years ago


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I honestly have not had an issue with any Klein tool that I have purchased so far.

Still won't stop me from buying German tools.

I like owning brands that aren't commonly found on jobsites. Reduces the likeliness they'll get mixed up with other people's stuff. Though might make them a target to be stolen out right.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Can Knipex be purchased at a supply house or other store, or do most people get them online?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have yet to find a supply house that can get knipex. i ask a lot about it, and they look at me like im speaking spanish to them.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am still pissed off about my journeyman series linemans with the blue and black handles. The serrated part of the jaws rounded off pulling on a fish tape just a couple of times! I can tell you if the grips ever pull off - those things are going in the ditch, and I will be buying a replacement from another manufacturer.
> 
> ~Matt


I too cannot like Klein anymore, and this same thing happened to me with the jaws rounding off.

I got a pair of Channellock linesmans and they are great, made in Pa too.

I now have all Chanellock pliers and just got a set of Wera screwdrivers and I must say they are awesome.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

electro916 said:


> I too cannot like Klein anymore, and this same thing happened to me with the jaws rounding off.
> 
> I got a pair of Channellock linesmans and they are great, made in Pa too.
> 
> I now have all Chanellock pliers and just got a set of Wera screwdrivers and I must say they are awesome.


does channelock make ***** also? I need to purchase channelock brand stuff I think? I don't think the big box stores carry them though.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

steelersman said:


> does channelock make ***** also? I need to purchase channelock brand stuff I think? I don't think the big box stores carry them though.


Yes they make ***** and i have a pair and they work just as good as the linemans. Home depot has some Channellock products as well as lowes, but I get mine from a local lumber yard and pay less than the big box stores.

www.mytoolstore.com has a complete line of Channellock tools.
Channellock even has a Code Blue series that the handles are just likt the klein J-man series, I have the code blue wrenches and they have an extra wide capacity, my 6" adjustible has like a 1 1/8" capacity.

When I first started in this trade 10 years ago it was Klein Klein Klein, now all my pliers and cutters in my tool pouch, bag, and box have light blue handles.

Now if Channellock couldonly make a decent screwdriver or nutdriver Id be set.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

channellock makes linemans but i havent had any dealings with them.

i agree about the klein jw 9s, the handles pulled off the first time i pulled a tape hard. pretty easy fix with some gorilla glue but you shouldnt have to do that to a $40 pair of pliers.

ive got to admit ive been buying alot of german tools lately, imo the quality cant be matched. 

the supply houses here carry knipex and wiha but i buy all mine online, i can get them cheaper.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw a display of Channellock tools at the Sherwin-Williams paint store this morning. I thought that was a funny place to sell pliers. Guess painters user pliers for something?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I've had the same channel lock needle nose pliers for years and it's great. It's the perfect size and it's stronger than hell.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

dont want anyone to get pissed at me or think im on kleins payroll cause im not. ( i would like to see some of the cash those people make though) i have had no problem with my kleins at all i have had my #1,2, and 3 philips for six years with no sign of slowing down. now granted i do also have there 5 in 1, 10 in 1 and 11 in 1 and i use them more but when i do use the 1,2, or 3 i really crank down on them hard. but i guess all good things must come to a end its getting so hard to warranty kleins its crazy i figure that once i warranty them i will begin to replace with ideal. oh and the nutdrivers on the 10 in 1 and there regular nutdrivers and tech drivers(mini screwdrivers) beat any other brand out there


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I wont but klein any more. They are not worth the money. The only thing that I still use from klein is their linemans and thats only because I havent found a replacement that I like yet. Dude your so on the payroll its sad.......DO you really think your gonna tell a bunch of guys that have used their products for years that you have been using the same tools for six years and they are still in good working order.......COME ON MAN what do you think...we all decided to just not like klein anymore.. the only reason other guys use them is ignorrance, and convienence.

You obviously dont use your tools all that often if you feel that way...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, so all but one agree that Klein screwdrivers are junk.

Now, has anyone found a good #2 Philips and flat head that lasts more than two weeks before wearing out?


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeff 000- Have you tried those Racky bits from the wholesalers. I have had there #2 phillips for commercial use and they last a long time driving in wafers. Now doing industrial my company has recently switched over to using them because they last so much longer compared to the generic crap or even the dewalt bits that strip within an hour of use


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I buy Craftsmen screwdrivers and return them every few months for new ones.. no charge :thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I wont but klein any more. They are not worth the money. The only thing that I still use from klein is their linemans and thats only because I havent found a replacement that I like yet. Dude your so on the payroll its sad.......DO you really think your gonna tell a bunch of guys that have used their products for years that you have been using the same tools for six years and they are still in good working order.......COME ON MAN what do you think...we all decided to just not like klein anymore.. the only reason other guys use them is ignorrance, and convienence.
> 
> You obviously dont use your tools all that often if you feel that way...



slow down there cap. now to get one thing straight if i was on the payroll i would not be getting paid 11 dollars an hour. secondly yea anything is possible as of late all i have needed is a 10 in 1 ***** a meter and a techdriver as i now only do service calls. now granted yea i have had the tools for six years i have replaced the #1 once and the # 2 twice the ***** i have replaced oh idk i would say im probably on my tenth or eleventh pair and i have been running service going on four years now so no my tools are not used like they were once used yes you are 100% correct and i will not argue that fact. the reason i use klein is when i entered the field it was the brand i was told to get and i love them but it is getting so hard to find any place to warranty them i am switching to ideal. so hold fire on the enterprise there no need for a hostile action against one expressing his opinion


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

and one more thing cap. i work in the fire alarm and security field i deal with access control nurse call hood suppresion and extingushers i carry way more tools than i need. i have two tool bags worth but in the field im in we are not as hard on our tools as you guys are plus i take great care of my tools without them i dont have a paycheck so they are gonna be in good condition and well maintained


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

bduerler said:


> and one more thing cap. i work in the fire alarm and security field i deal with access control nurse call hood suppresion and extingushers i carry way more tools than i need. i have two tool bags worth but in the field im in we are not as hard on our tools as you guys are plus i take great care of my tools without them i dont have a paycheck so they are gonna be in good condition and well maintained


No wonder your Klien screwdrivers last. You said it yourself about how we treat tools. A properly trained electrician will beat a Klien phillips round in a week or less. Then its a hole punch for cardboard, or an apprentice training hurled device. I used to buy tools from auto parts stores cause they were sturdier, but they are cheap stuff now also. I have ugly Craftsman screwdrivers and use the turnstile at Sears also.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> No wonder your Klien screwdrivers last. You said it yourself about how we treat tools. A properly trained electrician will beat a Klien phillips round in a week or less. Then its a hole punch for cardboard, or an apprentice training hurled device. I used to buy tools from auto parts stores cause they were sturdier, but they are cheap stuff now also. I have ugly Craftsman screwdrivers and use the turnstile at Sears also.



ah finally someone who sees what im saying:thumbup: but seriously with all respect to all electricians i know you guys are rough on your stuff i have seen it first hand my uncle owns crown electric in beaumont and they all use ideal just for the reason that there kleins couldnt hold up to there demands at work. i am no where near as hard on my stuff so i really feel for the guys who do have the problems with quality of klein the stuff is not cheap good luck with the never ending search for the perfect screwdriver


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> i have yet to find a supply house that can get knipex. i ask a lot about it, and they look at me like im speaking spanish to them.


grainger and fastenall can get them

klien #2 phillips screwdrivers suck period end of sentence 

my chinaman ideal #2 is twice the screwdriver that the klien is 

discuss among yourselves in chicago that the klien #2 is a good screwdriver and better than chinaman screwdrivers but know it is not 

as for the german tools if you (klein) followed the tradition of the german man that founded your company maybe your #2 phillips would not suck


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Gear Head said:


> *My Klein #2 Philips works.*


Mine doesn't!


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

The part that is so frustrating for a lot of us is that I think we would be happy to buy Klein if they still made quality tools. I use my Klein linemans, diagonal cutters, bx shears (one of my favorite tools of all) and a number of other tools. However, it's hard to justify the use of a lot of their other products when the German companies make the tools of a higher quality and a competitive price with Klein's "brand-inflated" prices.

That, and most if not all of the german competitors offer a lifetime warranty no questions asked that I have verified. Klein needs to figure out why they're losing market share in certain segments and fix the problem; then I'll consider buying their products again...or not, I'm happy with my Felo/Wera/Wiha/Knipex collection of slowly growing tools. I have a Felo flat blade driver that has been thru hell and back and is still in good shape; the equivalent Klein would have been turned into a nub already.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had my klein screwdrivers for about a year with no problems and i used them a lot until I bought a drill just recently. Maybe I just got a good batch?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use the Klein 10 in 1 and it's treated me fine. Only so many local options on buying tools. Of what's available where I live the Kleins seem the most durable. Anybody who wears out a philips screw driver in two weeks needs to invest in a electric drill!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

next hand tool I buy, will not be de-klein. Except for the 11 in 1, I do like that tool a lot.

~Matt


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

I like the 10-or-11-in-1...that is until it turns itself into a 8-in-1, then a 6-in-1 and eventually into a 3-in-1....at which time I might as well have 3 nut drivers.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

heywood said:


> I like the 10-or-11-in-1...that is until it turns itself into a 8-in-1, then a 6-in-1 and eventually into a 3-in-1....at which time I might as well have 3 nut drivers.


You can buy replacement bits for them.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> You can buy replacement bits for them.


or dont be so careless with your tools

~Matt


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

so who makes thebest screw drivers out there? my kline tools are going to  also!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

There are a number of supply houses in my area that stock Knipex, usually for around the same price as Klein. I've had Knipex ***** and linesmen for about a year now and am happy with them. Some supply houses here also carry Witte screwdrivers and you can buy sets of Wiha at Sears. I kinda wonder why they stock only Wiha metric nut drivers though, because I'd like to get a set of standard ones. I still buy and use Klein wire strippers, they aint perfect, but i like them.:scooter:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> or dont be so careless with your tools
> 
> ~Matt


Those bits are pretty easy to misplace. They end up in the bottom of your bags or your pocket, then you get in the truck, take them out of your pocket and live in the cab for a few weeks. 10n1 is probably a nice thing to have if it's the only screwdriver i ever used. but the system just doesn't work for me. mine is also just a 2n1 at this point, used for driving nuts.:scooter:


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Those bits are pretty easy to misplace. They end up in the bottom of your bags or your pocket, then you get in the truck, take them out of your pocket and live in the cab for a few weeks. 10n1 is probably a nice thing to have if it's the only screwdriver i ever used. but the system just doesn't work for me. mine is also just a 2n1 at this point, used for driving nuts.:scooter:


Exactly my point. I am not careless with my tools, I just don't like it when the bit comes out of the screwdriver without provocation. That's why I am happy to use my Greenlee 6-in-1 and recently I won an Ideal ratcheting 6-in-1 (with ratcheting nut driver deal on the back) at a raffle and am looking forward to using that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> next hand tool I buy, will not be de-klein. Except for the 11 in 1, I do like that tool a lot.
> 
> ~Matt


 
I love the 11 in 1, that has to be my most used handtool, followed by Kleins (linemans). I have found if the insert bits get a little rust on them they don't fall out as easy.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never really had a problem with the bits falling out of my 10n1, my deal has always been leaving them lay somewhere or overtorqueing them.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

General question to those of you wearing out your #2 in less than 1 month....What would you say it wears out on most? EMT Setscrew fittings, cable fittings, devices, or panelwork?

Just curious...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Phillips bits don't fit tight in those screws. The square tip works best for those.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Now that I think about it, the last klein phillips I bought was about a year old and pretty rough shape when I replaced it, which is really not that good because I rarely use a phillips. Most of the screws I deal with have straight/phillips heads so I use a straight blade screwdriver.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I _love_ the 10-in-1.

Can't wait to get my hands on the 11-in-1.

I don't even own a #2 phillips, or robertsons, or torxs driver because of it.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I _love_ the 10-in-1.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on the 11-in-1.
> 
> I don't even own a #2 phillips, or robertsons, or torxs driver because of it.


11-in-1 is the cats meow


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to agree with you all about the quality of Klein dropping. I do however prefer their linesmans pliers, I haven't found a pair that feel the same in my hand yet. But, I have had mine for about 6 years now so I'm sure since then the quality has dropped.

I do like Knipex, but I don't like the ***** they make. That "hook" on the handle of their high leverage ***** annoys me. The tips are also not sharp enough for my liking. Awesome tools otherwise!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have to agree with you all about the quality of Klein dropping. I do however prefer their linesmans pliers, I haven't found a pair that feel the same in my hand yet. But, I have had mine for about 6 years now so I'm sure since then the quality has dropped.
> 
> I do like Knipex, but I don't like the ***** they make. That "hook" on the handle of their high leverage ***** annoys me. The tips are also not sharp enough for my liking. Awesome tools otherwise!


 I had ahold of a pair of thier linemans the other day and they felt kinda funny.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm constantly having to replace my 10 in 1 and. The last time I ended up grabbing the 11 in 1 on accident. I must admit, I freaking love the thing.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I had ahold of a pair of thier linemans the other day and they felt kinda funny.


they do at first. it takes a about one day to get used to them.

And that little hook on the ***** is not something i even notice when working with them.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> I had ahold of a pair of thier linemans the other day and they felt kinda funny.


Klein's or Knipex?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

LJSMITH1 said:


> General question to those of you wearing out your #2 in less than 1 month....What would you say it wears out on most? EMT Setscrew fittings, cable fittings, devices, or panelwork?
> 
> Just curious...


Pretty much whatever you tighten with it.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I just don't get it. I must just be getting old and can't put the torque on my drivers like I use to. I haven't torn up a driver in two years, all Klien. I love my 11 in 1, although I can't stand the new material they use on the handles. As far as the linesman go I only buy the 9's, no journeyman, professional, whatever and the handles don't pull off!


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

im been using the Wiha Acr philips #2 screwdriver for last 2-3months now and i got to say the handle is better shaped to give you more comfort and torque as well the fins on the tip of the driver are still fresh not like klein/greenlee one's i had in the past


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Phillips bits don't fit tight in those screws. The square tip works best for those.


I only use Square D panels, which use square#2... .I use my wera Square #2 any chance I get.... ya just cant beat square when it comes to cam-out. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LJSMITH1 said:


> General question to those of you wearing out your #2 in less than 1 month....What would you say it wears out on most? EMT Setscrew fittings, cable fittings, devices, or panel work?
> 
> Just curious...


Hard screws. 

Things like Tek-screws, drywall screws, box clamps.

Box clamp screws used to be soft .... back when the manufacturers actually took the time to thread the hole with a tap and use a normal screw. Now most if not all manufacturers have switched to thread cutting screws which have to be much harder. Besides killing screwdriver tips they also makes it much harder to trim the clamp screws shorter when they stick to far out the back.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Klein's or Knipex?


 knipex


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I only use Square D panels, which use square#2... .I use my wera Square #2 any chance I get.... ya just cant beat square when it comes to cam-out. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Do you use any other Wera screwdrivers? What's the quality like? I've looked at them online and want to try some. I like the look of the handles.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone try the Greenlee screwdrivers? I've been using them for a couple of months and so far they last longer than the Kleins. 

Up here in Canada most of our screws are Robertson (square) and we have the same problem with the new klein drivers. For a while I was returning them once a month! I contacted Klein a few times and was eventually told there was nothing they can do about their crappy new tools. They suggested I return my Robertson for some other Klein tool. :laughing:


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

The Greenlee prices are great, they have a kits at home depot for about $50 that has dikes, side cutters, stripper, a couple of screw drivers and a tool belt. I keep a dozen of so of these in stock for tool theft, broke apprentices and other issue some of my electricians have, at the end of they year whatever is left over is given out as gifts at the company Xmas party. Nobody has ever turned their nose up to them. 

Compare that to one pair of KNIPEX side cutters at $50. 

I hate to break it to anyone believing otherwise but high dollar German tools wont make you a better electrician or change the quality of your work. Sure is a pain in the but replacing crappy screwdrivers but that is what sears is for.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Cal-Hawk insulated, Klein Square-tip (need a new one every year), Klein 11-in-1 (great tool), Stanley beater. All pliers Channellock - Super fairly priced (9" linemans model 369 are $22.00), perform well (best grooved pliers hands down), made in PA, someday I'll try their screwdrivers out.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Go Steelers!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Go Steelers!


Go Knipex!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

go burs!:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> The Greenlee prices are great, they have a kits at home depot for about $50 that has dikes, side cutters, stripper, a couple of screw drivers and a tool belt. I keep a dozen of so of these in stock for tool theft, broke apprentices and other issue some of my electricians have, at the end of they year whatever is left over is given out as gifts at the company Xmas party. Nobody has ever turned their nose up to them.
> 
> Compare that to one pair of KNIPEX side cutters at $50.
> 
> I hate to break it to anyone believing otherwise but high dollar German tools wont make you a better electrician or change the quality of your work. Sure is a pain in the but replacing crappy screwdrivers but that is what sears is for.


i've never used greenlee hand tools so I can't comment but you can buy Knipex side cutters for less than $50, more like $33.
Quality tools won't make you a better thinking electrician but they can make the quality of your work cleaner and make your job easier, making you more valuable to your employer. The more efficient you are, the faster you get quality work done. Spend all day making up boxes with crappy linesmen, ***** and strippers, you'll know what i mean.
:scooter:


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont u guys in the US have experience with PB Swiss tools?

http://www.pbswisstools.com/

They have the best screwdrivers ever. 

PS. Im not on the payroll @ PB


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

those do look nice (pb swiss).
I like the color coded caps.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Sad we need to look to other countries to provide quality and innovative tools.


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> those do look nice (pb swiss).
> I like the color coded caps.


Yeah I find the color coding quitte handy. And the tools last a looooooong time.

You can order them at

http://www.pbtools.us/

They're not really expensive imo


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JvH87 said:


> Yeah I find the color coding quitte handy. And the tools last a looooooong time.
> 
> You can order them at
> 
> ...


What are the more popular pliers that the Dutch tend to use?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Sad we need to look to other countries to provide quality and innovative tools.


It's nothing new really, just look at the auto industries.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Motts said:


> Do you use any other Wera screwdrivers? What's the quality like? I've looked at them online and want to try some. I like the look of the handles.


That was actually a mistake - I prefer the Wiha handles over the Wera. I own both brands of screwdrivers, and I have to say they are both better than klein.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That was actually a mistake - I prefer the Wiha handles over the Wera. I own both brands of screwdrivers, and I have to say they are both better than klein.
> 
> ~Matt


What supply houses to you use in general?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> What supply houses to you use in general?


CED, but I buy my tools online. I seem to remember I bought my Wiha set off fleabay for next to nothing.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

CED? where or what is that? I've bought some random Witte drivers at various houses in the city but i got my Wihas at Sears in Oakland.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> CED? where or what is that? I've bought some random Witte drivers at various houses in the city but i got my Wihas at Sears in Oakland.


CED is in antioch and san jose [that I have been to] I live really close to one, so I dont really go any where else.

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

oh. That must be a hell of a commute on the 4 every morning. 
My company uses Bayshore Supply in San Carlos for the most part. They have a new store off 580 in Albany (richmond) which is pretty convenient for me.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> oh. That must be a hell of a commute on the 4 every morning.
> My company uses Bayshore Supply in San Carlos for the most part. They have a new store off 580 in Albany (richmond) which is pretty convenient for me.


Hwy4 isnt too bad, I get to use the commute lane, since my work partner and I leave from my house in the morning.

Oh man, I wish I knew of that supply house a few days ago... Did a job in richmond and couldnt find a 1-1/4 rigid compression connector to save my life. Ended up doing the service mast in EMT 

~Matt


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hwy4 isnt too bad, I get to use the commute lane, since my work partner and I leave from my house in the morning.
> 
> Oh man, I wish I knew of that supply house a few days ago... Did a job in richmond and couldnt find a 1-1/4 rigid compression connector to save my life. Ended up doing the service mast in EMT
> 
> ~Matt


haha, that sucks. yeah, it's right off the freeway (both 580 and 80) right in that corner of Albany near American Soil and all that. The sign is noticeable from both freeways but they are still kinda slow, which is good for me because I'm in and out of there in the morning.:scooter:


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

damn I miss the bay area...tried to get into local 595 but they wouldn't take me; originally from there (American Soil is the shizz with the Walt Whitman compost mix).


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> What are the more popular pliers that the Dutch tend to use?


Most popular over here is Knipex by far. And for crimping I prefer Klauke.

And is Knipex becoming more popular in the states?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Not in the NW United States. The problem is availability. The big box stores carry Klein and Ideal tools. Makes it very easy to go purchase reasonably priced, fair quality tools. You can't find Knipex localy so you have to mail order them. If they were available at a reasonable price and the quality was better than the Kleins I'm sure they would sell.




JvH87 said:


> And is Knipex becoming more popular in the states?


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Not in the NW United States. The problem is availability. The big box stores carry Klein and Ideal tools. Makes it very easy to go purchase reasonably priced, fair quality tools. You can't find Knipex localy so you have to mail order them. If they were available at a reasonable price and the quality was better than the Kleins I'm sure they would sell.


The same problem over here with Klein Ideal etc. I really want to try a american style lineman plier with a crimping tool on it. But nowhere to be found


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Not in the NW United States. The problem is availability. The big box stores carry Klein and Ideal tools. Makes it very easy to go purchase reasonably priced, fair quality tools. You can't find Knipex localy so you have to mail order them. If they were available at a reasonable price and the quality was better than the Kleins I'm sure they would sell.


I would look in the Lowes electrical section next time your in there. A few weeks ago they dumped all their Klein and Greenlee stuff and are now carrying Knipex.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

heywood said:


> damn I miss the bay area...tried to get into local 595 but they wouldn't take me; originally from there (American Soil is the shizz with the Walt Whitman compost mix).


A few years ago I did a big landscape project for my mom. Bought a ton of stuff from American Soil including four pallets of flagstone. Good deals there.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JvH87 said:


> Most popular over here is Knipex by far. And for crimping I prefer Klauke.
> 
> And is Knipex becoming more popular in the states?


It's more popular than it was a year or two ago. The supply houses i use carry knipex.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Arc flash*

I just noticed that I am a senior member; I also know that I don't know how to start a new thread so this is how I will try. I do not mind criticism, so let me know.
Im am interested in the ARC FLASH phenomena. Are there any others so inclined?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I just noticed that I am a senior member; I also know that I don't know how to start a new thread so this is how I will try. I do not mind criticism, so let me know.
> Im am interested in the ARC FLASH phenomena. Are there any others so inclined?


Click on New Post then go to the bottom right of the screen and you will see a box marked Forum Jump if you click on the down arrow you will see a all the forums listed. Click on the one you want to start a thread and when you get to that screen you will see on the top left a box that says start new topic, click on that and away you go...


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I just noticed that I am a senior member; I also know that I don't know how to start a new thread so this is how I will try. I do not mind criticism, so let me know.
> Im am interested in the ARC FLASH phenomena. Are there any others so inclined?


How does a senior member, with 142 posts, not know how to start a new thread???


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Voltage Hazard said:


> How does a senior member, with 142 posts, not know how to start a new thread???


He is full of it,he started a few power saver threads,I don't think his elevator goes to the top floor.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

He is definetely a whacky son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't care what kind of screwdriver you have, Phillips screws are a pain in the a$$. I thought you guys in the US had joined the 18th century and were using more Robertson screws. With Robertson screws you can buy the worst crap Walmart driver and make it work.

I can't imagine doing rough in and EMT work with Phillips screws. I would have to become a plumber.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry guys. Ancient thread brought ttt by a spammer.


----------

